# Xerces Installation testen



## pkm (5. Dez 2018)

Ich habe vor, Hibernate zum Laufen zu bekommen. Leider muss ich, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, Xerces in eclipse installieren. Ich habe folglich Xerces heruntergeladen und wollte folgende Installationsanweisung befolgen:

https://www.eclipse.org/webtools/wst/components/xml/xercesInfo.xml

Problematisch dabei ist folgendes:



> Locate the jars folder under the XML Validator plugin (eg. <wtpInstallDirectory>/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.wst.xml.validation_1.0.0/jars)



Unter dem Plugins-Verzeichnis habe ich den XML-Validator installiert, nun habe ich die jars genau dort hineingesetzt, wo sie hinsollen.

Wie kann ich nun testen, ob xerces erfolgreich installiert ist, bevor ich mit Hibernate loslege (denn dazu müsste ich ja noch cglib, SLF4J sowie jakarta communs)?


----------



## mihe7 (5. Dez 2018)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe vor, Hibernate zum Laufen zu bekommen. Leider muss ich, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, Xerces in eclipse installieren.


Wieso sollte man ein Eclipse-Plugin für die XML-Validierung benötigen, um Hibernate zu verwenden?!?


----------



## pkm (5. Dez 2018)

Wie jeder Noob wollte ich ein Tutorial von Tutorialspoint durchgehen -

https://www.tutorialspoint.com/hibernate/hibernate_environment.htm

Letztlich heißt es, dass Hibernate (neben Xalan) auch Xerces benötigt ("requires").


----------



## mihe7 (5. Dez 2018)

Das mag ja sein, aber da steht nicht, dass Du ein Eclipse-Plugin installieren sollst 

Die zugehörigen Jars bindest Du einfach als Abhängigkeiten zu Deinem Projekt ein. 

Noch einfacher wird es, wenn Du Dein Projekt als Maven-Projekt anlegst. Dann fügst Du einfach die Abhängigkeit zu Hibernate in Dein POM ein und Maven erledigt den Rest (Download der notwendigen Jars etc.)


----------



## pkm (5. Dez 2018)

Vielen Dank, ich werde es mal versuchen.


----------

